# Toddler with Severe Peanut Allergy



## ecc011 (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi I'm new to this forum and would appreciate any advice.

I'm strongly considering an expat assignment with my current employer to Penang, Malaysia. It's great opportunity and I've traveled to Penang many times over the years. I personally love the culture and food but I have a 3 year old son with a severe peanut allergy.

We currently live in the US and we travel with Epi-pens (self injecting dose of epinephrine) everywhere we go. His allergy is not sensitive to airborne dust, but an ingestion can be fatal if not treated immediately.

The research I've done so far indicates what I expected...not much of a general knowledge of food borne/nut allergies and treatment protocols. Our strategy for dealing with his allergy is containment by carefully scrutinizing ingredients of anything we bring into our household and eating out only at "safe" restaurants. In the event of a potential exposure, we train all the caretakers of our son (nannies, teachers, etc) on administration of epinephrine and contacting of emergency medical services.

Has anyone had any experience with managing this kind of allergy in Malaysia or Southeast Asia in general (or know of any families that have)? 

Thanks for any insights or suggestions.

-Carlos


----------

